

How the iPod’s Creator Is Making Home Heating Sexy - berberich
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/10/nest_thermostat/all/1

======
voxmatt
An object like this, which on its face evidences that a great amount of care
and attention to detail went into it, immediately has my attention. Now let's
hope it works as beautifully as it looks because I sincerely hate my
thermostat.

